# Woman needs mans knowhow...



## greeneyedlady (Apr 21, 2006)

I bought a new weedeater fl 20 cc ...
after cutting one day , I turned it off and later tried to pull start it and the rope won't pull out ...sounds like it hits a peice of metal...I opened it up and it seems like the screw that keeps the rope in, on the inside, is in the way....Can anyone help...
thanks,
Jenny


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

It could be a couple of things.... none of them good  Since it is new return it to the store to get repaired or replaced.


----------



## greeneyedlady (Apr 21, 2006)

well of course it is no longer that new...what does it imply that it now does that? I tried to find a diagram of what it should be doing instead of hitting metal, but I could not find a site.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Oh, sorry, you said you bought a new one and I thought that you just bought it. The only way to tell what is causing the problem is to pull the engine from the housing. To do that there are two screws on the back that hold the two plastic cases together. Once those are removed there are four screws that hole the engine to the housing. Once those are removed you can then remove the engine from the housing.

Once removed you may be able to see what is causing the problem. My guess (if it is a metal to metal sound) is that one of the screws that hold on the ign. module has broken and the ign. module is hitting the flywheel.


----------

